# Rifle Updates



## RDH79

Figured we could just start a thread on conditions to help save people sometime.The river as of today is still a touch low but isn't as clear as a week ago.Steelhead are around best reports are still south of Greenwood Rd but a few are being caught all the way to Sage Lk where it closes.Fishing should just get better for the next few weeks as the temps and water warm up.Feel free to post your reports on here as well and good luck guys and gals.Here's a couple pics from the last few days.





































Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cmueller302

Just a heads up that there is a lot of lookers on here that will jump at the chance to head to a river they never fished before on a hot report. If you think the river can support that kind of pressure your sadly mistaken. I can usually tell if someone is in front of me with in a few casts. Nice fish hope you have a great season!


----------



## RDH79

Lots of miles of river to fish in my opinion I have lived on the river my whole life.Certain times of the year it gets busy but most days its nothing compared to Oscoda or over on the PM.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude

cmueller302 said:


> Just a heads up that there is a lot of lookers on here that will jump at the chance to head to a river they never fished before on a hot report. If you think the river can support that kind of pressure your sadly mistaken. I can usually tell if someone is in front of me with in a few casts. Nice fish hope you have a great season!


Please read the list of rivers that CAN be posted on, at the top of this forum page. The Rifle is the 2nd river listed. If you think people can't post reports about the Rifle River on here, _*you're*_ sadly mistaken. If you don't want to post reports, that is certainly at your discretion.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Fishndude said:


> Please read the list of rivers that CAN be posted on, at the top of this forum page. The Rifle is the 2nd river listed. If you think people can't post reports about the Rifle River on here, _*you're*_ sadly mistaken. If you don't want to post reports, that is certainly at your discretion.


I don't think his post was about forum rules but common sense in posting... why draw a map with conditions for people to come in and exploit, which will happen. It's isn't a hard river to over fish and it only gets a supplemental plant. I guess people like company when they fish...


----------



## feedinggrounds

Miles and miles of water bordered by private land. Some nice access points scattered here and there, very long hikes over some pretty mucky trails or 75foot clay/sand banks. Or float it and portage 12 times in 5 miles when not dragging your boat. I have never been crowded out and see a couple fishers at best, most often none. Now last week at Omer it was elbow to elbow...for suckers, and quite a few of those left. If I can save a fellow sportsman a drive due to a blown out river, and the Rifle will blow out quick, nothing wrong with that. Most guys are heading to or coming from big pretty rivers up north. They hit a couple easy public sites, hike a few hundred yards up or down and move on.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

feedinggrounds said:


> Miles and miles of water bordered by private land. Some nice access points scattered here and there, very long hikes over some pretty mucky trails or 75foot clay/sand banks. Or float it and portage 12 times in 5 miles when not dragging your boat. I have never been crowded out and see a couple fishers at best, most often none. Now last week at Omer it was elbow to elbow...for suckers, and quite a few of those left. If I can save a fellow sportsman a drive due to a blown out river, and the Rifle will blow out quick, nothing wrong with that. Most guys are heading to or coming from big pretty rivers up north. They hit a couple easy public sites, hike a few hundred yards up or down and move on.


https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=04142000


----------



## RDH79

Guess I'm just old fashion and like to help my fellow sportsman out..lol Like I posted eariler I have lived and fished on the Rifle for 30 years and don't ever have a problem with over crowding.Usually on see 1 or 2 guys and just go around each other and give them space.80% of the people fish 10% of the river there's a lot of water to cover away from the main access points.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

I give info all the time. But I choose to give it to the guys back in the swamps and brush busting there humps to find fish. If you want to give it to 20,000 people that watch this forum go ahead. I've already seen an increase of people due to online reports. I've heard guys say so. I know how to get in a canoe and get away from people. I was just backing what cmueller302 was saying. When the trout you release come out on a stringer in front of you you'll change how you do things! Or don't I guess. Nice browns to the original poster...


----------



## feedinggrounds

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I give info all the time. But I choose to give it to the guys back in the swamps and brush busting there humps to find fish. If you want to give it to 20,000 people that watch this forum go ahead. I've already seen an increase of people due to online reports. I've heard guys say so. I know how to get in a canoe and get away from people. I was just backing what cmueller302 was saying. When the trout you release come out on a stringer in front of you you'll change how you do things! Or don't I guess. Nice browns to the original poster...


To each their own I suppose, but after telling 20,000 folks 19,998 of them did not have gas money I guess. You told the guys who are actually going to get your fish. Don't take it the wrong way but some folks see it a bit different. Good fishing.


----------



## sylvan19

This song and dance has been played before. Most guys don't or won't put the time into learning the river. Like mentioned earlier, outside of the easier access points I rarely run into another person. Nothing wrong with giving a general report about what the river is doing. People still need to make the drive and put the time in and most aren't willing to do that.

Now if your posting a detailed report about a hot Perch spot on a lake look out!


----------



## cmueller302

I know the rules of the page and saw them violated on the first post naming access points. Just because a river is listed doesn’t mean it is sound science to post on it or that the river can support the pressure. I used to live by the river also and if you think the river can withstand the pressure you can fish behind us any day. Your right 90 percent of the people fish 10 percent of the system. But it is expanding. I have seen more people the last few years then ever before. 
Never said he couldn’t post on the rifle. Or help fellow sportsman out. It was just my observation of a river I am very passionate about. Didn’t mean to disrespect anyone. 
Tight lines!


----------



## Davey Boy

Posts like this might not hurt but look what happens in the winter on Saginaw Bay. A few people put photos of all their limits on the internet, not just this site but all the others about Saginaw Bay, and these guys turn into "experts". Not that the Bay can't handle the added pressure, but people come from all over the country expecting to catch limits. Some have a good time, others get themselves into trouble, crossing cracks when they shouldn't, leaving trash everywhere, tearing up access sites, etc. So when you can't find a parking spot at Greenwood Rd. or Sage Lake Rd, and the River gets trashed and other access sites get closed up don't say nobody told you so.


----------



## feedinggrounds

Davey Boy said:


> Posts like this might not hurt but look what happens in the winter on Saginaw Bay. A few people put photos of all their limits on the internet, not just this site but all the others about Saginaw Bay, and these guys turn into "experts". Not that the Bay can't handle the added pressure, but people come from all over the country expecting to catch limits. Some have a good time, others get themselves into trouble, crossing cracks when they shouldn't, leaving trash everywhere, tearing up access sites, etc. So when you can't find a parking spot at Greenwood Rd. or Sage Lake Rd, and the River gets trashed and other access sites get closed up don't say nobody told you so.


Kayaks, canoes, and tubes, along with the places that rent them are the ones that fill the river, and parking, in non prime fishing times, they have a lot to do with trash also. Some liveries do help a lot with clean up, but I have never seen a parking area filled with fishermen and I drive by them daily, unless its sucker time. Suckers have a big fan club. Public sites are just that, folks do not need me to tell them where they are, that is what big signs are for and fishing guidebooks. Now I cross The South branch of the Au sable daily too, at Chase bridge rd. I can tell you the moment a hatch is going off the lot will be full, cars, trucks and drift boat trailers for a quarter mile on both sides of the road. In a flies only area, now them fly guys must be talking posting and gossiping all over. It is not the bag tossing worm dunking spinner flinging fishermen. No dams on the Rifle gives it miles of free flowing just ok fishing, some times, but get a half inch of rain and swoosh she is turbid a chocolate milk in a blender for days. No one is giving gps readings, they can change in one thunderstorm.


----------



## feedinggrounds

cmueller302 said:


> I know the rules of the page and saw them violated on the first post naming access points. Just because a river is listed doesn’t mean it is sound science to post on it or that the river can support the pressure. I used to live by the river also and if you think the river can withstand the pressure you can fish behind us any day. Your right 90 percent of the people fish 10 percent of the system. But it is expanding. I have seen more people the last few years then ever before.
> Never said he couldn’t post on the rifle. Or help fellow sportsman out. It was just my observation of a river I am very passionate about. Didn’t mean to disrespect anyone.
> Tight lines!


Respect your passion, I own frontage on it and have passion too. I can catch 1 fish and call it a good day, I can catch 0 fish and call it a good day. If some one drives 2 hrs they may have a different perspective. To me and just my opinion, I hike to a hole and sit on the bank as a young buck works it or a old river rat does the same. If we chat respectfully and share the sound and sites that is a good day, maybe one of the best. When I hike out with nothing but a net full of trash, as I look behind me...that is a good day too. I have had days that I carried out trash a fish and seen and spoke to 2 fishermen, that was a grand slam. Good fishing


----------



## RDH79

Well this thread went off the tracks quickly..lol I understand your guys concerens I really do but I feel you guys are being a little overboard one guys claiming 20,000 people will see this post another that state owned access point will be closed that have been around for 50 years.I get we like to have the river to ourselves but 90% of the time on the Rifle you do.I walleye fish all winter on the Bay and the river and give and use reports all the time.I dont give reports so the couple losers who leave trash or trespasse can go its so some guy can take his kid or grandkid and enjoy one of the most beautiful rivers in the state.I fished on and off all week saw 1 fisherman and caught fish every trip.I have spent many hours cleaning the river and working with Trout Unlimted fixing erosion issues.All I know is go fish and enjoy the time on the water.My next replies will be pics of fish and a report no more back and forth.Good luck guys tight lines.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Moon dog

RDH79 said:


> Figured we could just start a thread on conditions to help save people sometime.The river as of today is still a touch low but isn't as clear as a week ago.Steelhead are around best reports are still south of Greenwood Rd but a few are being caught all the way to Sage Lk where it closes.Fishing should just get better for the next few weeks as the temps and water warm up.Feel free to post your reports on here as well and good luck guys and gals.Here's a couple pics from the last few days.
> View attachment 306255
> View attachment 306256
> View attachment 306257
> View attachment 306258
> View attachment 306259
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks for the thread. I'll be heading up to my old haunts in the northern stretch next weekend. Hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## unclecrash

RDH79 said:


> Well this thread went off the tracks quickly..lol I understand your guys concerens I really do but I feel you guys are being a little overboard one guys claiming 20,000 people will see this post another that state owned access point will be closed that have been around for 50 years.I get we like to have the river to ourselves but 90% of the time on the Rifle you do.I walleye fish all winter on the Bay and the river and give and use reports all the time.I dont give reports so the couple losers who leave trash or trespasse can go its so some guy can take his kid or grandkid and enjoy one of the most beautiful rivers in the state.I fished on and off all week saw 1 fisherman and caught fish every trip.I have spent many hours cleaning the river and working with Trout Unlimted fixing erosion issues.All I know is go fish and enjoy the time on the water.My next replies will be pics of fish and a report no more back and forth.Good luck guys tight lines.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Keep um coming love the pics hate the bad vibe people create, river mongers LOL. hell look at all the apps for the phone sharing location gps and all and exact spot fish is caught what they used and all. People need to lighten up its 2018 were living in. And there's so so many miles and miles of river and creek to fish!!


----------



## Aquaholic101

Tuff day.beautiful scenery...covered a lot of water..got sum nice morning head...1 for 2.. Go get em...


----------



## andyotto

That is one interesting looking steelhead. Nice fish.


----------



## Davey Boy

It just bothers me when people expect instant gratification. What ever happened to doing a little leg work? Shoot there's nothing like a nice drive on a dirt road any way. If anyone does a little checking around most can figure out where and when to fish ,hunt , pick mushrooms , or whatever any way.


----------



## daball

Wow! Crazy looking fish man. Good job

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Aquaholic101 said:


> Tuff day.beautiful scenery...covered a lot of water..got sum nice morning head...1 for 2.. Go get em...
> View attachment 306504


Bed liner stripes, lol


----------



## geo5

Beautiful brown dude!


----------



## Feather Mucker

Not looking to pile on... but I fish the northern stretches of the aforementioned river at least weekly and I can say without a doubt the traffic has increased tremendously, as has the amount of trash at the more popular access points. Bait tubs, spawn garbage, beer cans and general ugliness. I know that steelie season brings out a bunch of guys, but this year has been exceptionally crowded. I tried fishing at one of the aforementioned launches and was all alone for about 5 minutes, when two trucks pulled in and it was like a dang circus clown car. Seems like 10-12 guys crawled out with half running upstream ahead of me and half setting up camp below me. Since I was surrounded, I surrendered and went home. Looks like its time to start hiking again.


----------



## Aquaholic101

geo5 said:


> Beautiful brown dude!


Here we go !!!:shhh: haha....


----------



## geo5

Aquaholic101 said:


> Here we go !!!:shhh: haha....


Lol figured I'd try to take the thread in a different direction.
So do you think that's a steelhead?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

geo5 said:


> Lol figured I'd try to take the thread in a different direction.
> So do you think that's a steelhead?


Just stop! We don't need another one of those threads!


Feather Mucker said:


> Not looking to pile on... but I fish the northern stretches of the aforementioned river at least weekly and I can say without a doubt the traffic has increased tremendously, as has the amount of trash at the more popular access points. Bait tubs, spawn garbage, beer cans and general ugliness. I know that steelie season brings out a bunch of guys, but this year has been exceptionally crowded. I tried fishing at one of the aforementioned launches and was all alone for about 5 minutes, when two trucks pulled in and it was like a dang circus clown car. Seems like 10-12 guys crawled out with half running upstream ahead of me and half setting up camp below me. Since I was surrounded, I surrendered and went home. Looks like its time to start hiking again.


I'm seeing the same! North east should be all the location a guy needs to put in a post. I've settled with canoe trips only for the rest of the year...


----------



## Feather Mucker

w


MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Just stop! We don't need another one of those threads!
> 
> I'm seeing the same! North east should be all the location a guy needs to put in a post. I've settled with canoe trips only for the rest of the year...


We should get together and 'yak some "less traveled" stretches.


----------



## RDH79

Went for a quick walk got a couple small Browns no steelies today.Water is very clear and low tough fishing need to be put in low light conditions.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## feedinggrounds

RDH79 said:


> Went for a quick walk got a couple small Browns no steelies today.Water is very clear and low tough fishing need to be put in low light conditions.
> View attachment 306978
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Giving away your spot! I recognize that snow!! Ha ha its every where!!


----------



## RDH79

High and dirty water where I tried this morning which is a good thing..

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Moon dog

Finally able to head up to the stomping grounds. Looking forward to finally being able to wet a line. Can anyone help me out with the river conditions? .gov site shows water rising. Is there still a good amount of snow pack melting that's raising the level. Thanks in advance for any info. I fish the northern most stretches and work and weather has kept me sidelined.


----------



## RDH79

Water is still up and dirty Probably will be for a couple days yet.Yes there is some more snow in the woods and swamps that has to drain out.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Moon dog

RDH79 said:


> Water is still up and dirty Probably will be for a couple days yet.Yes there is some more snow in the woods and swamps that has to drain out.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks. I found that out this morning. I couldn't even get in to give it a shot.. Went over to the East Branch to give it a try. I was able to fish for a couple hours but too high, fast and dirty for any serious attempts.


----------



## Moon dog

What are the river conditions? Fishing fool in the morning. Thanks all!


----------



## RDH79

River is still a bit high but its do able.Should be some fish to be had I will be out at daylight on one of the tribbutaries.Good luck man I think its going to be a long John and stocking hat kind of morning.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RDH79

River has been at good levels and good fishing also the only thing I don't see is other people.Which is strange because I was told there would be 20,000 people reading my post and ruining the fishing..lol

Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Moon dog

RDH79 said:


> River has been at good levels and good fishing also the only thing I don't see is other people.Which is strange because I was told there would be 20,000 people reading my post and ruining the fishing..lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It was the same way last weekend and made me happy. I took a quick trip up yesterday afternoon when the rain quit. Caught quite a few browns but it looked as though the steelies headed back home to the lake. still a nice afternoon


----------



## Robert Holmes

You would be surprised at how many steelhead and lake run brown trout stay in the river. Try fishing with live minnows in the summer sometime. If you hit the right spots you will find them.


----------



## feedinggrounds

RDH79 said:


> River has been at good levels and good fishing also the only thing I don't see is other people.Which is strange because I was told there would be 20,000 people reading my post and ruining the fishing..lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Too dam funny!


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Fished some northern stretches this morning before the storm. Caught 14 browns ranging from 7"-15" majority being in the 8-10" range and a bonus 10" rainbow. Think I got spoiled today with it being my first time trout fishing. Water was clear and trout were rising. #1 mepps spinner in minnow pattern caught all the fish. Also seen 5 different pods of minnows 40 or so in each pod.


----------



## Davey Boy

All it takes just a couple of slob people to ruin an access site and piss off land owners, just saying. Seen it happen on a lot of lakes and rivers all over the state.


----------

